# Change mobile number and country



## kiwimex

Just wondering how you change your mobile number and country......I went to Nz on holiday and changed to a mobile there and now i can't change back to my Aussie mobile. 


Help please


----------



## SydneyUber Chick

kiwimex said:


> Just wondering how you change your mobile number and country......I went to Nz on holiday and changed to a mobile there and now i can't change back to my Aussie mobile.
> 
> Help please


are you talking about on your driving account? Go to your profile page on your driver portal on the Uber website. You can change your phone number there. 
I'm curious - did you drive Uber in NZ?


----------



## kiwimex

no i was just a rider


----------



## OverTheBarrell

email Uber .. that's all you can do


----------

